# 2001 740il Options



## Kavery (Aug 10, 2004)

Does anyone know how I can determine where my steering wheel came from and shifter knob. I have a wood/leather combo steering wheel and cannot find where it was an option in 2001

Thanks


----------



## M.Wong (Jan 9, 2003)

It would be best if you posted a picture.

But, does it look like this? This is a BMW part. Retail is about $650!








(Pic courtesy of Mark Caldwell)

BMW part, $153-$212.








(Pic John Goga)


----------



## Kavery (Aug 10, 2004)

*Thanks*



M.Wong said:


> It would be best if you posted a picture.
> 
> But, does it look like this? This is a BMW part. Retail is about $650!
> 
> ...


Those are the exact items - thankyou I just had never seen them on any other 740s I was looking at.

Best Regards


----------

